# 1939 Huffman Badged Airflyte Model #31-SF



## RJWess (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking for this bike. I do not need the tank or chain guard.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 18, 2014)

RJWess said:


> Looking for this bike. I do not need the tank or chain guard.
> 
> View attachment 174086




Looks like you have the two things everyone needs. Chain guard and tank 


Don


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice bike!


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 18, 2014)

*Huffman*

Saw that  bike and said I have to have one 





 since picked up the right shallow fenders and stuck on blue-red or black- creme-red pins


----------



## RJWess (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice bike Oldnut. What color are you going to paint?


----------



## John (Oct 20, 2014)

*39 missing the guard*

I have this missing the guard. The speedometer and housing was a option for the 39


----------



## RJWess (Oct 20, 2014)

Beautiful bike John. Not looking for a twin flex though and probably out of my budget. Looking for the frame with the springer up front only.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a bare frame...


----------



## RJWess (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Scott, I am looking for more of a complete project of the model shown above.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 20, 2014)

RJWess said:


> Thanks Scott, I am looking for more of a complete project of the model shown above.




sounds good, hope you find a suitable candidate.


----------



## RJWess (Oct 25, 2014)




----------

